# Help, pls!  Flight questions from So. Calif. to Pompano Beach, Fla.



## Cathyb (Mar 21, 2012)

Tuggers, need your help     Have Wyndham Pompano Beach timeshare booked for March 2013.  Husband will be 80 yrs young so no driving if I can help it  .

1.  Checked Fort Lauderdale flights from San Diego, Orange County and Los Angeles.  Is FLL airport the best one -- or will West Palm Beach work also and be less congested?

2.  We prefer not renting a car, but taking a bus or 'limo' to Pompano -- so which airport would be best to fly into with that restriction?

3.  If we have to change planes in Atlanta, how much time for easy transition should we allow.  DH has a bad knee and cannot rush.  One of the flights only allowed 45 min. and that made me nervous.

4.  Last question  -- How far is West Palm Beach airport from Pompano Beach?  I understand FLL is about an hour's drive.

From a very old lady who can't stay home  , I thank you in advance!


----------



## memereDoris (Mar 21, 2012)

Fort Lauderdale is only about 20 minutes from Pompano Beach.  West Palm Beach is about 45 minutes.  There are many Limo services available from either airport.

We have used a wheelchair several times at Fort Lauderdale and getting around has not been a problem.

45 minutes is not enough time ibetween flights if you have someone who is not fully mobile.  I try to have at least 75 minutes.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 21, 2012)

Which Wyndham in Pompano are you talking about? If its Palm Aire, its 20 to 30 minutes to beach. Aside from the Isle Casino across street there is not anything within walking distance to see. There is a Ruby Tuesday Restaurant, a Super Walmart and a Winn Dixie Grocery Store close by. You will really need a car to get around. Taxis are expensive. If your at the Sea Gardens or the Santa Barbara properties you will have the beach at both, but otherwise you will need a car to get to grocery store or local restaurants. 


fort Lauderdale Airport is easy to navigate and is closest to Pompano. Palm Beach is a nice airport but a lot further away. 

Hope this helps.

Suzanne


----------



## spencersmama (Mar 21, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> 3.  If we have to change planes in Atlanta, how much time for easy transition should we allow.  DH has a bad knee and cannot rush.  One of the flights only allowed 45 min. and that made me nervous.



45 mins is no where near long enough in the Atlanta airport, even without mobility issues.  There are 5 separate, parallel terminals connected by an underground train.  If you arrive at the end of one of the terminal hallways, it is a walk in itself to get to the escalator/elevator to get to the train.  If you ask for assistance, the carts and drivers are in no rush at all.  I would allow about two hours just to be on the safe side.  Then you will have enough time to transition from one place to the other, use the rest room, etc.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 23, 2012)

*spencermama*



spencersmama said:


> 45 mins is no where near long enough in the Atlanta airport, even without mobility issues.  There are 5 separate, parallel terminals connected by an underground train.  If you arrive at the end of one of the terminal hallways, it is a walk in itself to get to the escalator/elevator to get to the train.  If you ask for assistance, the carts and drivers are in no rush at all.  I would allow about two hours just to be on the safe side.  Then you will have enough time to transition from one place to the other, use the rest room, etc.



Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 23, 2012)

*Suzanne*



suzanne said:


> Which Wyndham in Pompano are you talking about? If its Palm Aire, its 20 to 30 minutes to beach. Aside from the Isle Casino across street there is not anything within walking distance to see. There is a Ruby Tuesday Restaurant, a Super Walmart and a Winn Dixie Grocery Store close by. You will really need a car to get around. Taxis are expensive. If your at the Sea Gardens or the Santa Barbara properties you will have the beach at both, but otherwise you will need a car to get to grocery store or local restaurants.
> 
> 
> fort Lauderdale Airport is easy to navigate and is closest to Pompano. Palm Beach is a nice airport but a lot further away.
> ...



Thank you for your information. We are going to Wyndham Santa Barbara.  Do you know if Wyndham has a shuttle to take you to the different Pompano Wyndhams to enjoy their individual areas?  Is it feasible to assume we could take a shuttle to grocery shop at Wynn Dixie near Palm Aire if we have no car?


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 23, 2012)

*memereDoris*



memereDoris said:


> Fort Lauderdale is only about 20 minutes from Pompano Beach.  West Palm Beach is about 45 minutes.  There are many Limo services available from either airport.
> 
> We have used a wheelchair several times at Fort Lauderdale and getting around has not been a problem.
> 
> ...



Appreciate your response, thank you!


----------



## BevL (Mar 23, 2012)

Cathy, I would strongly suggest requesting assistance for your husband.  We do that for Greg, have for our last three trips and it's just so much less stress for everybody.  The wheelchair attendants know the best ways re elevators and stuff, and you'll be fasttracked through security.

We get dropped off by whatever shuttle we use curbside by the Skycap type place so we don't have to haul our luggage that far.  I deal with the luggage while hubby goes in and waits for his "driver".

We're hoping he won't need it this time for our Palm Springs trip in April but I have it requested and won't make that decision until the day off - he has good and bad days - thankfully more good than bad now.  Not sure what airline you're flying but there is an option on the ALaska site when you call up your itinerary to request assistance and then you check off what you need.  If you decide that you don't need it when you get there, there's no "penalty" or anything.

If you have a connection, there should be a wheelchair basically waiting at the gate for your hubby and the biggest trick is keeping up with the attendant - the last guy I had to ask to slow down and I can walk pretty fast.  But they know their way around, and it was great.  For our trip to Florida in early 2011, we routed through Atlanta on the way down, which is a huge airport, and came back through Minneapolis, I think it was - I just remember lots of snow!! 

Sorry, can't help with the other transportation things, but as always you amaze me.  I hope we're still trucking through airports in 25 years !!!

Bev


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 23, 2012)

Wyndham is NOT in the shuttle business. The Pompano Beach area has taxi cab and vans which are metered to take you anywheres you can afford to go.

Wyndham mentions a shuttle from Palm Aire to Royal Vista which goes ONCE a day RT. Maybe.  Wyndham Sea Gardens has a van to drive you to the sales/owner updates if you are staying at Sea Gardens. Wyndham Santa Barbara just requires YOU to walk to Royal Vista as most of the sales staff HAS to park at the Santa Barbara garage.

Yes, the airport shuttle is $22. per person to the beach area Wyndhams from/to the airport. For 2 persons, a private cab should be about the same cost with LESS waiting and other stops.

No, West Palm Beach airport is NOT the closest by far airport to Pompano Beach. 

By the way, there are no handicap accessible units in almost all of the  beach Wyndhams. Yes, there are elevators and Santa Barbara has walkin showers, but there are 3-4 inch high by 4 inch wide lip into the shower. There are NO GRAB rails in the showers or by the toilets. The lip onto the balcony complies with hurricane guidelines and is about 3 inches also.


----------



## GeraldineT (Mar 23, 2012)

My advice on the connection is to use the airline or airports website and track those flights for today, tomorrow, etc.  If it with the same airline it is very likely that the gates will be in close proximity to each other.  I have had connections and arrived at gate C13 and my connection was at C15 in which case 45 minutes was more than enough.  

I would be more concerned that the first flight would be delayed and I would miss the connection but if it is the airlines connection and not yours there is a good chance that they would hold the flight if a number of passengers were making the connection.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 23, 2012)

*Bev *



BevL said:


> Cathy, I would strongly suggest requesting assistance for your husband.  We do that for Greg, have for our last three trips and it's just so much less stress for everybody.  The wheelchair attendants know the best ways re elevators and stuff, and you'll be fasttracked through security.
> 
> We get dropped off by whatever shuttle we use curbside by the Skycap type place so we don't have to haul our luggage that far.  I deal with the luggage while hubby goes in and waits for his "driver".
> 
> ...



Thank you Bev for your tips.  I think I have placed us on a Fast Track as DH's dementia is happening more and more.  I've lost some sleep on the trip I have organized this August (Seattle, Victoria, Seattle, Depoe Bay) as I am nervous that it may be too much change for him -- but we are going to try!  He won't be driving except at home to Orange County airport and back home on return.  Your wheelchair idea is good if I can get a stubborn Taurus to allow it


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 23, 2012)

*Linda*



vacationhopeful said:


> Wyndham is NOT in the shuttle business. The Pompano Beach area has taxi cab and vans which are metered to take you anywheres you can afford to go.
> 
> Wyndham mentions a shuttle from Palm Aire to Royal Vista which goes ONCE a day RT. Maybe.  Wyndham Sea Gardens has a van to drive you to the sales/owner updates if you are staying at Sea Gardens. Wyndham Santa Barbara just requires YOU to walk to Royal Vista as most of the sales staff HAS to park at the Santa Barbara garage.
> 
> ...



Thank you for clarifying the shuttle.  I was thinking it might go from one Wyndham to another in Pompano and I would be able to get groceries if a market was near one -- but I guess that 'smart' idea won't happen.

If my husband is ok (he has progressive dementia) we might rent a car for a day.  I drive, but not away from home -- at least up to now   My DH arthritic knee is achy but not totally unusable.  Stairs do him in most.


----------



## suzanne (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't remember any shuttle service for the Palm Aire or the Sea gardens. I haven't been to the Santa Barbara so can't help you there. You can go online and check taxi fares in the area. We have used the Go Airport Shuttle to get from Fort Lauderdale Airport to our home in Pompano Beach.  They have a website so you can book round trip transfers online. They are the main airport shuttle for Fort Lauderdle Airport. We used a private car last time and it cost $135.00 round trip for me and DH. We prefer it over the shuttle van as it is just two of us so no dropping off or picking up other people along the way. Hope you have a great trip.

Suzanne


----------



## funtime (Mar 25, 2012)

*Definately use the handicapped service*



BevL said:


> Cathy, I would strongly suggest requesting assistance for your husband.  We do that for Greg, have for our last three trips and it's just so much less stress for everybody.  The wheelchair attendants know the best ways re elevators and stuff, and you'll be fasttracked through security.
> 
> If you have a connection, there should be a wheelchair basically waiting at the gate for your hubby and the biggest trick is keeping up with the attendant - the last guy I had to ask to slow down and I can walk pretty fast.  But they know their way around, and it was great.  !!!
> 
> Bev



I can't emphasize this enough - I use a cane and I have used the handicap wheelchair service at least ten times in the last few years.  Especially in Ft Lauderdale.  In fact, I do not recall whether it was Ft Lauderdale or Palm Beach airport but the first time when I tried to tough it out without a wheelchair, there were 20 wheelchairs lined up for those in the know.  I learned my lesson and ordered one ever since.  You can order with your ticket or if you have your tickets, I would call the airline and order one.

This area of Florida is well used to seniors, super seniors, and handicapped persons so take advantage of it.  While it is quite far from California, I often thought that this would be a good vacation area for super seniors because South Florida caters to them.  And, as for the wheelchair assistance, another perk -  you get to go to the front of the security line.  Lastly, since they end up doing a lot of transporting, I usually tip $10 but they are always surprised when I do so so I guess most folks don't.  They are hard working employees and very nice ones.

Secondly, cut down on your luggage - one rollaway each - no more.  After all this is a beach vacation.  

Lastly, I would rethink the car issue as long as you can drive.  Possibly consider renting one at Santa Barabara. (Also bring your handicap placard if you have one - if not, you should get one as you have a handicapped passenger.)

As to the Santa Barbara it is catty corner to the Wyndham Royal Vista which has the beach access and a tiki bar, pools and other amenities and  I believe a hairdresser station.  And if you go on the tour at Royal Vista they usually give you $100 or so which you can then spend on the dinner cruise that takes place on the dock adjacent to the Santa Barbara (I believe it is a byob dinner cruise.)  You end up going up or down the causeway and see a lot of pretty homes etc. 

 There are strip malls about three miles to the South with a Publix grocery store.  You do not have to go on the freeway if you rent a car for a day or two at Santa Barbara.  Just up and down the main highway (A1A1??) as you are just a tiny bit north of Ft Lauderdale.  There is a bus that does the same thing but I do not think you should shy away from renting a car - at least at the resort.  You will not find it that difficult if you stay around the resort.  Now going accross Ft. Lauderdale to the everglades by car and then getting lost on the Tamiami trail is something a more adverturous driver (me) did but I certainly do not recommend it.

Have fun. Funtime


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 25, 2012)

*Funtime*



funtime said:


> I can't emphasize this enough - I use a cane and I have used the handicap wheelchair service at least ten times in the last few years.  Especially in Ft Lauderdale.  In fact, I do not recall whether it was Ft Lauderdale or Palm Beach airport but the first time when I tried to tough it out without a wheelchair, there were 20 wheelchairs lined up for those in the know.  I learned my lesson and ordered one ever since.  You can order with your ticket or if you have your tickets, I would call the airline and order one.
> 
> This area of Florida is well used to seniors, super seniors, and handicapped persons so take advantage of it.  While it is quite far from California, I often thought that this would be a good vacation area for super seniors because South Florida caters to them.  And, as for the wheelchair assistance, another perk -  you get to go to the front of the security line.  Lastly, since they end up doing a lot of transporting, I usually tip $10 but they are always surprised when I do so so I guess most folks don't.  They are hard working employees and very nice ones.
> 
> ...



Enjoyed your note   and you don't have to worry about us wandering to the Tamiami trail (altho I would like to know what you saw).   Thank you for the tips.  You have convinced me to order a wheelchair as he wallks real slow these days.


----------

